# What do I do about the smell



## papapete (Jan 2, 2005)

I recently had the cover on a bottle of mock scrape break open in my nice hunting coat. The stench is awful. I've washed my coat four times and can't seem to get rid of that smell. Does anybody have any suggestions for getting that smell out and making my coat useable again?
Thanks
Derek


----------



## Hunter_58346 (May 22, 2003)

Go hunting but sit with your back against a tree.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

You could always use the coat for hunting, just seal it in a plastic bag until you need it to hunt. Otherwise hang it outside for a few weeks it should dissipate, but ya might want to post up at the clothes line for the bigun....lol.


----------



## papapete (Jan 2, 2005)

The trouble is i'm planning on using my coat for coyote hunting very soon. It's weird....the coat smells like black liquorish. uke:


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Bummer.... air it out for a few weeks is best. 

You kinda have to watch the wind to coyote hunt anyway don't you?


----------



## ND_RC (Jan 6, 2005)

Here is a link on how to get the skunk smell out of your dog. Maybe one of these will work for you.

http://www.ehow.com/tips_3017.html

Don't forget to try number 11.


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

I just saw the subject heading and it got me thinking, i wonder if this question is asked about me after mexican food....hmmmmm :huh:


----------



## Str8Shooter (Mar 3, 2005)

Wash/Soak it in warm water and Baking Soda.


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

Did you ever hear this one......"how to get the smell out"

Ole and Lena were driving home one late night and Ole ran over a mother skunk and her little babies. Ole backed up to find the find the mother skunk dead and babies alive. Lena gathered the little skunks up and put then under her skirt for the rest of the drive home to keep them warm....Ole thinks a little and a couple of minutes later asks Lena, "What about the smell"? Lena replies........."Oh, they'll get used to it".


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Adam and Eve had sex for the first time and while Adam was busy thanking God for this wonderful thing called sex, Eve walked down to the river to wash up. God was very upset with Eve for doing this and she asked God why he was so upset. God replied........"I will never get the smell out of those fish"!!!!!!!! :laugh:


----------



## curty (Sep 18, 2003)

:rollin: :rollin: :rollin:


----------



## stevepike (Sep 14, 2002)

Depending on the type of coat, I would probably try either Skunk Off or Natures Miracle skunk remover. It will take some time to get the smell out by just letting it wear off.
What kind of coat is it?


----------

